# Koi richtig transportieren?



## senator20_2000 (1. Juli 2018)

Moin!
Ich bin am überlegen meinen Koi bestand etwas zu verändern, d.h. 1 roter ca 50cm Koi soll umziehen.
Aber wie macht man es richtig?
Bei Aquarienfischen , Goldies und kleinen Koi's hab ich das ja schon gemacht, aber so groß eben noch nicht...
Wie macht ihr das?

Mfg danilo


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2018)

Wie weit soll es denn gehen?


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Juli 2018)

Achso,  naja keine Ahnung aber ich würde mal so von 1 bis 1 1/2h ausgehen...


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Holst du dir ne Tüte Luft bei deinem Koi Händler / Kölle Zoo oder ähnliches um die Ecke . Koi mit Waser in die Tüte und die Luft mit einem Stück Schlauch in die Tüte mit Koi umfüllen .
Hab ich auch schon Praktiziert, klappt Problemlos...


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Juli 2018)

Wieviel Liter sollte dann die Tüte Fassen? Ist das wirklich noch handelbar? 
Mfg danilo


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2018)

Oh,oh die Tüte wird hin und her rollen, unbedingt die Tüte in einem Karton legen.
Dann ist sie fixiert und der Koi schwimmt im dunkeln, so überführt man den Fisch mit weniger Stress.


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Juli 2018)

Und die gummis zum zumachen der Tüte nicht vergessen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juli 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Holst du dir ne Tüte Luft bei deinem Koi Händler / Kölle Zoo oder ähnliches um die Ecke . Koi mit Waser in die Tüte und die Luft mit einem Stück Schlauch in die Tüte mit Koi umfüllen .
> Hab ich auch schon Praktiziert, klappt Problemlos...



So ein Zufall, habe ich auch schon mal gemacht... 

Link gibt's auch und zwar inkl. Tüte, Karton, Gummi und Sauerstoff... :





_View: https://youtu.be/LupJd8e_wm8_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Danilo,

meine Koi, die sich letztes Jahr Axel120470 abholte, kamen in einem großen reißfesten Müllsack der in einer Speißbütte stand - war so im Auto vor "rumrollen", und  "Wasser rumschwappen" geschützt. Der dicke Asagi und die beiden kleineren Shusui  hatte den Transport darin gut überstanden

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Juli 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Link gibt's auch und zwar inkl. Tüte, Karton, Gummi und Sauerstoff... :



Genau, hier wäre z.B. das Set.

https://koi-company.de/transport-set-transporttuten-gummiringe-und-o.html?q=transport


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2018)

Morsche 
Was es doch nicht alles zu kaufen gibt ....


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Genau, hier wäre z.B. das Set.
> 
> https://koi-company.de/transport-set-transporttuten-gummiringe-und-o.html?q=transport



Kannte ich nicht nicht.
Steht aber auch maximal 6 Stunden hältern.
Je nach Wetterlage und Temperatur eventuell auch weniger lange....


----------



## troll20 (2. Juli 2018)

Wenn jetzt noch dabei stehen würde wie groß die Tüte ist


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juli 2018)

Steht doch dabei!
Klicke mal im Text auf 'Fischtransporttüte'. Dort dann unter Abmessungen.


----------



## PeBo (4. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Danilo,
> 
> meine Koi, die sich letztes Jahr Axel120470 abholte, kamen in einem großen reißfesten Müllsack der in einer Speißbütte stand - war so im Auto vor "rumrollen", und  "Wasser rumschwappen" geschützt. Der dicke Asagi und die beiden kleineren Shusui  hatte den Transport darin gut überstanden
> 
> MfG Frank



Von Dilschhausen nach Dillenburg sind es aber auch nur ca. 45 Minuten bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise. 
Eine mehrere Stunden lange Fahrt würde ich mit dieser Lösung nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> Von Dilschhausen nach Dillenburg sind es aber auch nur ca. 45 Minuten bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise.
> Eine mehrere Stunden lange Fahrt würde ich mit dieser Lösung nicht empfehlen.



mit den Koi im Kofferaum waren es laut Axel auch über ne Std. Und von nem Koi-Transport über "mehere Stunden" ist bei Danilo oben ja auch keine Rede

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (5. Juli 2018)

Morsche
Ich bin mit der Luft-Technik über 1 1/2 Stunden gefahren .
Problemlos......


----------

